# working shift work and maintaining a diet?



## hetfield (Sep 20, 2006)

hey there, does anybody have any advice on maintaining a diet plan while workin shift work, ..............
i work in a hospital my shifts are 2 day shifts 7 am - 7 pm 
                                            2 night shifts 7pm -7 am

any advice on what to eat when working those dreaded night shifts?

when i go on vacation for like 2 weeks (getting regular sleep) i find i loose body fat quickly , but when im working i slowly put fat on, while eating the same foods, im guessing being awake and workin all hours of the night has something to do with it, 

thanx


----------

